# Corner Tanks



## GumboJones (Mar 6, 2006)

Does anyone have any experience keeping fish in a corner tank? I know someone who is trying to sell a 48 gallon corner tank, including a used biowheel filter, used heater, stand, hood, and light asking 80 dollars. Part of me is really interested in buying this setup, but the other part of me wonders if a corner tank is waste of time.


----------



## mr.dark-saint (Aug 16, 2005)

48 gallons is a good size tank for small fish. For 80 bones I'd drop it and take it home. 

Now if you only knew what to fill it with.


----------



## GumboJones (Mar 6, 2006)

Right, exactly, what the heck do I do with it?? I imagine it would be a neat tank for plants, as I could soft of arrange them in a V shape from the back...or put a huge piece of florida driftwood in it...but I'm not convinced yet that its worth the investment. I'm going to need a strange hood and light setup for it... (his was a piece of wood cut with a spot for a small florecent light). I'm a big fan of having tons of plants, so I don't know if this would be good for me. 

The bottom line is also going to cost more then 80 bucks. I'm going to have to buy a new bulb, and a new heater or filter when they fail...as they've bene in a garage for a while, and were recently moved to a new house. 


Maybe I'll try and talk him down to 60....


----------



## mr.dark-saint (Aug 16, 2005)

If you want plants then this'll be easy. What you want is a metal halide "pendulum" (I suppose you can wall mount it if you want) don't even bother with the canopy or a lid. You can even do a Vivarium or a river tank (little silicone and glass to keep the gravel out of the deep end). 

I recon the tank and stand is worth 80 bucks and everything else (weather it's working now and soon not) is just gravy. The "new" bulb I'd just replace with the pendulum and sell off the old or keep it for another tank. "New" heater replace it with a Ebo and forget it. Filter I suppose will depend on what it is. But most have parts to rebuild it to new.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

also, if you take measurements , you can get glass cut locally to fit. It's not expensive. You are probably gonna want 1/8" , double strength glass. They will cut it and smooth the edges for you.


----------

